# More Bodies Part 2



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

You ll see superbirds (one is supposed to be sublime green and another one is a repro of the rarest light blue petty superbird), one is rebel charger (i messed up one thing!!! arrggghhh i put number decals on wrong side!!???), of course i turned most ugly blue torino body into starsky and hutch (man those white stripes are pain in the A$$!! yes they are handpainted), one is GT40 resin body made by helen, yellow porsche (it was a broken body), last is 1970 roadrunner (its a resin made body) i bought it like 2 yrs ago and dont know who made it and finally got it done.. 

and still have some more coming!!

Enjoy... and of course I'd to hear any comments!!! 

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Forgot to add one more photo below..

Wes


----------



## keionius (Aug 22, 2007)

I'd have to say in this set im partial to the yellow? superbird.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

nice looking cars... what rims are on the Torino?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*Nice lookers......*

Rebel Charger looks good even if the decals are wrong.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

videojimmy said:


> nice looking cars... what rims are on the Torino?


its sitting on tyco narrow chassis - i think those rims came from tyco indy cars..

Wes


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice work Wes. Love the GT40. Dave.


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

Really like the Starsky & Hutch Torino.


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Nice job on the GT40. Are those stripes decal or painted?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

*MAYHEM* said:


> Nice job on the GT40. Are those stripes decal or painted?


stripes decals (i cut half for bottom part)

Thanks
Wes


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

how much for the rebel charger? what is wrong with the #.Iam lost on that one. nice cars. i would keep them all and show off.. fcb


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

fordcowboy said:


> how much for the rebel charger? what is wrong with the #.Iam lost on that one. nice cars. i would keep them all and show off.. fcb


#11 is on wrong side - supposed to be different angle facing the front fender. look at any afx and aw charger #11 you ll see. 

Wes


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

got it. so is this for sale? e- mail please.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*lookin cool*

Lookin Cool there Wes. Love the Petty Baby Blue.. :thumbsup: 
Keep up the great work. Awsome as always


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

fordcowboy said:


> got it. so is this for sale? e- mail please.


email me - [email protected] about rebel charger - i dont know if i wanna sell them but i ll wait til i hear from you.

Wes


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

those cars all look great..........good job Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

thanks guys for kind words!!!

Wes


----------



## keionius (Aug 22, 2007)

You're very welcome.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.....Love the smell of fresh paint. Nice aray of colors! Gotta love working on slot cars....you picked the right people to show off to. 

Hobby Talk rules! Love seeing what everyone comes up with in the custom dept.

Bob...zilla


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice bunch of cars!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------

